# Got Collars? Ima870man, look at these!



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Jeff, just thought you might like to see a little of what we got into spring goose hunting. Not a bad start.all but 2 were adults. Tough decoying but still fun. The best is coming!!!!!!!!!!!!

[siteimg]6582[/siteimg]
The first collared Ross on 3/15/07 in SD
[siteimg]6581[/siteimg]

Going to go give it to them again in a few days...........go get 'em guys.....they're here and more coming!!!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

White collars!! I have never seen them before- What color is the majority of them?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

White collars are not that common you have a trophy there


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Are the numbers on the collars and bands close together? Very Nice. I shot a white collared ross last year also, pretty cool to see the dog bring it back and then realize it had a collar. :beer:


----------



## nealg54 (Mar 11, 2007)

White Collars??? how are you supposed to pick them outta the flock??? 
I guess that might be the point but that sucks. anybody know when they started doing that?


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

If I remember right it was about three years ago, when they started putting white collars on ross's and stopped collaring snows.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

nealg54 said:


> White Collars??? how are you supposed to pick them outta the flock???
> I guess that might be the point but that sucks. anybody know when they started doing that?


I believe it is three years ago when they started putting white collars on Ross. From what I understand it is a study to see hunter predation on collared birds. I heard they collared an equal number of Ross with white collars and colored collars. This way they could see if there was any difference in harvest rate between the two. It would be interesting to see the results of that study.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Why put a collar on if you can't see it? Wouldn't a leg band be sufficient? Not complaining, just curious. Also, I think it was a Delta project to do it. We got one last spring, but some Sconsey's we hunted with took it :******:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> Why put a collar on if you can't see it? Wouldn't a leg band be sufficient? Not complaining, just curious. Also, I think it was a Delta project to do it. We got one last spring, but some Sconsey's we hunted with took it :ticked:


They are trying to compare numbers if more colored neck collars get taken compared to white collars. -trying to see if hunters pick out ones with a colored collar


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

USSapper said:


> cranebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Why put a collar on if you can't see it? Wouldn't a leg band be sufficient? Not complaining, just curious. Also, I think it was a Delta project to do it. We got one last spring, but some Sconsey's we hunted with took it :ticked:
> ...


Who wouldnt pick out a collared bird?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

> Who wouldnt pick out a collared bird?


Trying to see if hunters CAN pick out the collars-


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

ever seen Zink's "runnin traffic"??? some people can pick out collars.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

a bit of info on the collars.
birds were shot on different days and more than a few miles apart.
very unlikely they were part of the same flock.
they were banded in different years but in the same territory of Canada---which is a huge area---look at Nunavut on a map. there must be more than one colony of birds nesting there.......that is the preliminary info on the bands.

Jeff......give us a call when you get back tonight.......we're heading out again in the morning.......


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey you two, leave a few for me. :lol: Just got back about forty minutes ago (10:17 now). Tuscon was nice, but I could not sit still wondering how you did. I see, now, it was a very good time. I will see ya both on Saturday -- maybe with Willie. I will get my things tended to tomorrow so I can have a chance at one of those neckered buggers. :beer:

I will call you guys several times tomorrow to see where you are at and how you are doing. :wink:

Ima870man 8)

*White Sky Carp: The choice of Champion Tundra Savers!*


----------

